# METAMORPHOSIS of a Weakling into a BEAST



## ZackAttack (Feb 17, 2009)

What up everybody..I grew up as weak as they come, got a little stronger after hitting the gym in college, but then got very weak due to significant muscle loss after a month long coma/brain surgery 10 yrs ago. I worked out since in desperation and gained decent strength. Even though I had come a long way, I felt I was still a weakling.

On my birthday in July 2008, I set my mind to acquiring serious strength over 3 yrs and reducing body fat level below 10%. My progress over the past 8 months has been remarkable. Hopefully my Quest will motivate others who don't believe in themselves.

8 month Progress Summary:
START July 2008 : BENCH 215, SQUAT 165, DEAD 265 = 645, 28" jump
CURNT Feb 2009 : BENCH 240, SQUAT 260, DEAD 355 = 855, 33" jump
GOALS July 2009 : BENCH 275, SQUAT 315, DEAD 375 = 965, 36" jump
GOALS July 2011 : BENCH 405, SQUAT 505, DEAD 605 = 1515, 45" jump

8 month BENCH Progress: +25 lbs
8 month SQUAT Progress: +95 lbs
8 month DEADL Progress: +90 lbs
8 month Box Jump Progress: +5"

I am excited about simulating a PL meet towards the end of February that I will post a vid of on YouTube. I will perform a 1 rep max lift on the Squat, Bench, then Dead adhering to competition standards as much as possible. I am aiming for 275 Squat, 245 Bench, 360 Dead.

Here are few video clips of my workouts leading up to this:

BackSquat PR Attempt @ 265
YouTube - BackSquat PR Attempt @ 265

Hypers / 225 Bench / TireJumps / 235 Bench / KettleSwings
YouTube - Hypers / 225 Bench / TireJumps / 235 Bench / KettleSwings

Shoulder DB Presses
YouTube - Shoulder DB Presses

Try Bench PR @ 225x3 / Try Incline PR @ 185x1
YouTube - Try Bench PR @ 225x3 / Try Incline PR @ 185x1

All others vids outlining the trend of my Metamorphosis since July 2008, which are good for a laugh coz of how pathetic I was earlier on, can be seen on my YouTube page YouTube - ZackAttack1978's Channel


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome job Zack!


On your DB shoulder presses.  You don't need to go down that far.  I'm pretty sure you only need to go down to a 90 degree angle.


----------



## Elson (Feb 17, 2009)

i see that you have lots of determination in you which is basically the key to reaching your goal.
RasPlasch is right about the shoulder presses 
and might i suggest using spotter on your max benches to allow you to push yourself without worrying about dropping the weight. helps me to push myself to max effort.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 18, 2009)

That squat looked really solid.  Good luck reaching your goals.


----------



## Skib (Feb 18, 2009)

i used to do seated DB presses like that only going down to 90 degrees but now i do them standing and go down all the way... had to cut my weight by almost half but i feel like my shoulders get worked better this way...


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought it was bad for the shoulders to go past 90 degrees.  Might be mistaken though.


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 18, 2009)

i always go all the way down even on barbell military press i touch the top of my chest i hope im not fucking anything up


----------



## gnarly28 (Feb 18, 2009)

i go 90 degree with my arms


----------



## Elson (Feb 18, 2009)

90 or above is always safer. going below 90 especially with heavy weight runs the risk of injury. your rotator tendons rub against your acromion and you can even pinch them in between your acromion/humerus. uhhh i forgot what its called, google it i guess. basically stay above 90 if u wanna be in the safe park.


----------



## ZackAttack (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey guys. Thanks for the input. I actually have preferred to go all the way down on my shoulder db presses to make sure I am clearing the depth. Perhaps I should change this as the weights get heavier. 

Meanwhile, here is a vid of my final squat workout in preparation of my PL meet simulation later this month

Front Squats / PR Summary
YouTube - Front Squats / PR Summary

In the PL meet simulation, I will perform a 1 rep max lift on the Squat, Bench, then Dead adhering to competition standards as much as possible. I am aiming for 275 Squat, 245 Bench, 360 Dead. I will appreciate you guys judging the lifts as pass or fail.


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 18, 2009)

Elson said:


> 90 or above is always safer. going below 90 especially with heavy weight runs the risk of injury. your rotator tendons rub against your acromion and you can even pinch them in between your acromion/humerus. uhhh i forgot what its called, google it i guess. basically stay above 90 if u wanna be in the safe park.



lol...your avatar.....

"Wanna see some magic?"


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

Elson said:


> 90 or above is always safer. going below 90 especially with heavy weight runs the risk of injury. your rotator tendons rub against your acromion and you can even pinch them in between your acromion/humerus. uhhh i forgot what its called, google it i guess. basically stay above 90 if u wanna be in the safe park.



hmm, are you sure on this? link?

im too lazy to google, i was under the impression that you should use a full ROM.  i always go below, i go heavy, and never had an issue


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 19, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> Hey guys. Thanks for the input. I actually have preferred to go all the way down on my shoulder db presses to make sure I am clearing the depth. Perhaps I should change this as the weights get heavier.
> 
> Meanwhile, here is a vid of my final squat workout in preparation of my PL meet simulation later this month
> 
> ...



i thoroughly enjoy powerlifting actually im training for nationals in 3 years im not competing this year because i am moving from junior to open so the competion will be above me for the mean time i wish you the best of luck man  they are extremely fun and nerve racking at the same time


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 19, 2009)

Great form on those front squats.  Full ROM and heals stay on the ground.  Good Work!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 19, 2009)

You should post some of your deadlift videos!


----------



## ZackAttack (Feb 19, 2009)

Ngordyn, I hope to participate in an actual PL meet when I attain respectable totals. For now, I am simply simulating (aka doing it all on my own) to practice and gauge progress. 

Doublebase, thanks buddy!

RasPlasch, thanks for requesting to see my DL video
YouTube - DEAD PR Attempt @ 355 / Superset Tris & Bis / DEAD 225x7 / DL Progress Summary


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2009)

Elson said:


> 90 or above is always safer. going below 90 especially with heavy weight runs the risk of injury. your rotator tendons rub against your acromion and you can even pinch them in between your acromion/humerus. uhhh i forgot what its called, google it i guess. basically stay above 90 if u wanna be in the safe park.



what the heck?


none of what you said is correct.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> Ngordyn, I hope to participate in an actual PL meet when I attain respectable totals. For now, I am simply simulating (aka doing it all on my own) to practice and gauge progress.
> 
> Doublebase, thanks buddy!
> 
> ...





Good shit!   You making sure your back isn't doing any slouching during those deadlifts?


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 20, 2009)

How old are you zack?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2009)

Can you shoot a side video next time?  Something about the set up isn't sitting well with me.


----------



## Hench (Feb 20, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Can you shoot a side video next time?  Something about the set up isn't sitting well with me.



Maybe just me (being a bit drunk) but his back seems slightly hunched.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2009)

Moondogg said:


> Maybe just me (being a bit drunk) but his back seems slightly hunched.



could be.  it is hard to tell from that angle.  he also has a pretty narrow stance which makes it look _different_ and it seems like he tries to really shift his weight over that left leg (if I remember correctly from the video) which could mean a number of things.

patrick


----------



## PreMier (Feb 20, 2009)

could it be the over/under grip?


----------



## ZackAttack (Feb 20, 2009)

What up guys, my DL will always be poor form involving lumbar flexion to an extent due to very tight lower back/hammys. I have been working on flexibility over the months and the form has tremendously improved. It used to be PATHETIC! Check this playlist out to get a good laugh http://www.youtube.com/my_playlists?pi=0&ps=20&sf=&sa=0&sq=&dm=0&p=303304ABCA1486A1

Towards the end of the vid posted earlier you can see 225x7 from a side view.

Doublebase, I is 30.


----------



## Elson (Feb 23, 2009)

its right here. Your Orthopaedic Connection: Impingement of the Shoulder
ill just not say anything. I was always told from everyone that below 90 was risking injury. I guess you guys know better since you have been lifting longer. but check out the link, it says "repetitive lifting or overhead activities"


----------



## Elson (Feb 23, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> lol...your avatar.....
> 
> "Wanna see some magic?"


what...the F?!??  cheez its!..cheeze its!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2009)

Elson said:


> its right here. Your Orthopaedic Connection: Impingement of the Shoulder
> ill just not say anything. I was always told from everyone that below 90 was risking injury. I guess you guys know better since you have been lifting longer. but check out the link, it says "repetitive lifting or overhead activities"



Yes - OVERHEAD!!!


Above 90 degrees of abduction is where the impingement has the greatest chance at taking place - not below it.

patrick


----------



## Elson (Feb 23, 2009)

hmm... reading comprehension 101 for me. umm so going below 90 with heavy weights is the same as not because I feel discomfort sometimes if i do so...but that might just be me?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2009)

Elson said:


> hmm... reading comprehension 101 for me. umm so going below 90 with heavy weights is the same as not because I feel discomfort sometimes if i do so...but that might just be me?



you may feel pain for different reasons (I don't feel pain when I go down to my shoulders with each rep though); but, going above 90 degrees is when things get compressed under the subacromial space.

patrick


----------



## Ngordyn (Feb 23, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> Ngordyn, I hope to participate in an actual PL meet when I attain respectable totals. For now, I am simply simulating (aka doing it all on my own) to practice and gauge progress.
> 
> Doublebase, thanks buddy!
> 
> ...




thats fair i usually do a one lift max on each lift every 3 months or so to see my progress , is for an actual PL meet i think you should defiantly look into it, its a very exciting event and you will meet some interesting new people


----------



## ZackAttack (Feb 23, 2009)

Here is a Triceps Giant Set including my modification of Triceps DEATH

OH Ext 95x6 (PR) / PushDowns / Triceps DEATH
YouTube - OH Ext 95x6 (PR) / PushDowns / Triceps DEATH - Giant Set

Simulated PL meet is Thursday February 26, 2009. Aiming for 275 Squat, 245 Bench, 360 Dead

You do realize you could be slowing down your bench by trashing your triceps?


----------



## Elson (Feb 24, 2009)

P-funk said:


> you may feel pain for different reasons (I don't feel pain when I go down to my shoulders with each rep though); but, going above 90 degrees is when things get compressed under the subacromial space.
> 
> patrick


yea i was thinking it was something to do with the rotators because the pain feels like its deep to the actual deltoid muscles, like its near the joint itself. Im gonna start doing some shoulder joint exercises to see if that helps.


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 1, 2009)

I simulated the meet by attempting to max out on the Squat/Bench/Dead - found it to be much harder than I thought..was cooked towards the end.
While warming up for Squats, I felt my right quad or knee giving way..to prevent aggravation of the slight injury I suffered during the 1st set of the Front Squats in the vid above, I decided to fore go the Squat max.

Feb '09 PL Meet Simulation - Try 275/245/360
YouTube - Feb '09 PL Meet Simulation - Try 275/245/360


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2009)

You need to drop the weight and work a lot on your technique!!

Your squats are high and the form is poor.

Your bench form leaves a lot to be desired.

Your deadlift technique is not very good either (starting with your set up).

Also, why do you say you suffered an injury during front squats?  That was a back squat that you did.

Patrick


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 2, 2009)

P-funk, yes there is a lot left to be desired. I do always go below parallel for squats as you will see in the vid below. In the PL meet simulation I didn't really squat..i quit on it because I tweaked my knee or aggravated a muscle pull. I should have put more effort in the Dead, continued pulling even if the weight didnt budge at first. I think deadlifting the 345 + bench maxes at 245 and 250 + my fingers bleeding had sapped all my energy.

After starting working on 20 rep squats @ 135 lbs, I have incremented to 225 lbs over the months. This vid is part 1 of my race to 20 reps. After I get 20 reps, I will add weight and start again.

Squat 185 ATG 3 Sec Pause / Race to 225x20 part 1
YouTube - Squat 185 ATG 3 Sec Pause / Race to 225x20 part 1


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2009)

even in that video.  you need to work on your squat form.  your lack of hip mobility that is very apparent in your deadlift video translates over to this squat video.  work on staying tighter and maintaining a neutral spine (you get a lot of flexion in the lumbar spine - especially if you look at the DL video).

tough to see the ankles in the video.  it looks like you roll a little bit on the right ankle.

patrick


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 2, 2009)

patrick, must say i am impressed with your knowledge and observation power.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> patrick, must say i am impressed with your knowledge and observation power.



I try.

Don't think I am picking on you or trying to be an asshole either.  I am trying to give you constructive feedback to help you get better.

Patrick


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 2, 2009)

no I truly am impressed with how you picked up on my weak points that actually took me a while to figure out. I am not familiar with you. Are you the owner of this website?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> no I truly am impressed with how you picked up on my weak points that actually took me a while to figure out. I am not familiar with you. Are you the owner of this website?



Nope.  Rob owns this site.

I own this site.


patrick


----------



## camarosuper6 (Mar 2, 2009)

and a fine site it is, Patrick!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 2, 2009)

camarosuper6 said:


> and a fine site it is, Patrick!



Thanks!


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 10, 2009)

Tried to maintain a more neutral spine, not sure if I did any better

SQUAT Race to 225x20 Act 2
YouTube - SQUAT Race to 225x20 Act 2


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 12, 2009)

SQUAT Race 225 x 20: Act 3: Try 6 reps
YouTube - SQUAT Race 225 x 20: Act 3: Try 6 reps

DEAD Race 315 x 20: Act 1
YouTube - DEAD Race 315 x 20: Act 1


----------



## P-funk (Mar 12, 2009)

Still issues with the posture.  Remember, technique doesn't get better with more weight or more reps.  It gets better when we drop the weight, do low reps and a high number of quality sets.  You have to re-program movement and work on mobility limitations.  If you don't work on them, then things aren't going to magically get better.

You are still getting some rotation during the squat too.

I hope to get a video clip up in my next month's newsletter on some mobility exercises to trouble shoot the squat pattern.

patrick


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 14, 2009)

patrick, yes I will drop the weight and work on quality sets. I'll put some vids of that soon. Could you explain how I can fix rotation in the squat?

YouTube - DEAD Race 315 x 20: Act 2: Try 4 reps

YouTube - BENCH Journey to 135 x 50: Act 5: Try 24 reps

YouTube - SQUAT Race 225 x 20: Act 4: Try 8 reps - FAIL !


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 14, 2009)

Zack ~ Thats great u wanna get into powerlfting. U should be very proud of yourself! I understand what its like coming back from from something. I have 2 TBIs from car accidents that weren't my fault, was in a coma over a month in one of them ect ect. did the whole therapy deal, that was awhile ago. I know it gives me more of a push in the gym! My trainer told me I'm the strongest female in my gym.  Keep it up, your awesome!!!!


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 14, 2009)

Maria! I never thought I would run into someone on a fitness forum who is also a TBI survivor, let alone a female!! Much kudos  not once..sweet Mary..you survived it twice  can only imagine what that was for you and your family.

You have come such a long way. I am ever so moved by your journey of Discovery - God Bless you in all endeavors. I will follow your progress for years to come!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!
 I know, right? Another TBI survivor on a Bodybuilding Forum!  Who would've thought?
I don't really know your story though, you can email it to me or just post it here.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> patrick, yes I will drop the weight and work on quality sets. I'll put some vids of that soon. Could you explain how I can fix rotation in the squat?
> 
> YouTube - DEAD Race 315 x 20: Act 2: Try 4 reps
> 
> ...



I would love to help you fix it!  The problem is that I am not there to check out your function and figure out why it is happening.  It could be a limitation in ankle mobility on the side you are rotating off of, it could be weakness in the glute on the side you are rotating off of, it could be an anterior rotation of the pelvis on the side you are rotating off of, it could be from a past injury....lots of things.

Like I said, check out my newsletter next month (you can sign up at my blog) and I'll try and get a trouble shooting video up that will show (a) an exercise I use to open up hip and ankle mobility, complete with my progressions and regressions, and an exercise I use for teaching sitting back and grooving a healthy squat pattern.  I think a lot of people will like it.

patrick


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 15, 2009)

a fine site it surely is Patrick - admire your expertise 
the pre-pubescent remark about Bob cracked me up


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 16, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 19, 2009)

YouTube Video


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 19, 2009)

Why are u barefooted?


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 23, 2009)

Good observation Maria!
I got the idea from strength coach Pavel Psatsouline's book 'Power To The People' where he talks about the strength reflex being better activated when your sole skin comes in contact with the ground.
Pavel Tsatsouline, Master of Sports, contract instructor to the U.S. Marine Corps, the National Nuclear Security Administration/U.S. Department of Energy, and S.W.A.T. teams

Many others squat barefoot too..check this..Do you ever squat barefoot?






YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## ZackAttack (Mar 30, 2009)

Failed at the 11th and 12th rep in my Squat Race to 20 reps in past few days (no video posted). But this time I was rested, well fed, psyched, and very confident. However, an unusual experience...

People stare now & then, give double/triple takes, and walk away. But this moron stared the entire set and threw me off. This gives me taste of how PL meet pressure with everybody watching affects the way you lift. I HATE making excuses but I knew I had 12 reps in me..I was pissed.





YouTube Video


----------



## Ngordyn (Mar 30, 2009)

not going to lie man that one person is something you are going to need to do , i messed up huge my first competition because i was nervous , second time i didn't think about it just did what i did in the gym and it worked fine , there is a lot more people watching and even 3 people judging whether the lift counts or not, its very exciting and nerve racking at the same time, i am training for the 2011 canadian nationals , not going this year because i move up from junior to open class , and my weight class is also going up now to


----------



## chiquita6683 (Mar 30, 2009)

ZackAttack said:


> Failed at the 11th and 12th rep in my Squat Race to 20 reps in past few days (no video posted). But this time I was rested, well fed, psyched, and very confident. However, an unusual experience...
> 
> People stare now & then, give double/triple takes, and walk away. But this moron stared the entire set and threw me off. This gives me taste of how PL meet pressure with everybody watching affects the way you lift. I HATE making excuses but I knew I had 12 reps in me..I was pissed.



LOL quit your bitching!  Its all in your head, just look straight ahead at your eyes in the mirror and concentrate on your lift 

JK That might mess me up too


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 30, 2009)

He was looking cause he was impressed


----------



## ZackAttack (Apr 9, 2009)

Doublebase, thanks for the vote of confidence 

chiquita, of course it would mess ya up, especially if he was behind you 

Ngordyn, yup like i had mentioned, i got a taste of what PL meet pressure might be like..its prolly much worse!






YouTube Video











9 month Progress Summary:

START Jul '08 : SQUAT 165, BENCH 215, DEAD 260 = 640, 28" Box jump

CURT Apr '09 : SQUAT 270, BENCH 250, DEAD 355 = 875, 34" Box jump

GOAL Jul '09 : SQUAT 315, BENCH 275, DEAD 375 = 965, 36" Box jump

GOAL Jul '11 : BENCH 400, SQUAT 500, DEAD 600 = 1500, 45" jump

9 month BENCH Progress: +35 lbs
9 month SQUAT Progress: +105 lbs
9 month DEADL Progress: +95 lbs
9 month Box Jump Progress: +6"


----------



## ZackAttack (Apr 14, 2009)

Last time I tried to DL 360, it was cemented. This time I managed it, but suffered a grazed burn above right knee and also had to interrupt my workout to use the bathroom! Anyone else have a similar experience with a ME Deadlift or Squat? Literally squeezed the crap out of me...





YouTube Video


----------



## ZackAttack (Apr 27, 2009)

LEG WORKOUT:





YouTube Video


----------



## ZackAttack (May 1, 2009)

I ran into what seems to be a great program 'Destroying Fat' that some of you may find useful. Supposedly it will allow you to hold on to maximum muscle, possible gain a little, while losing maximum fat in a short period of time.
T-Nation.com | War Room Strategies to Maximize Fat Loss

I started the program last night. Don't know if its a bad idea, but I am adding 1 ME exercise on upper body day and 1 ME exercise on lower body day. The ME exercises will be rotated.

CHEST & BACK

ME: Flat Bench Press 235 x 1 (PR is 245)

Inc Bench: 155x6 / 155x5
ss with
db Fly: 35x6 / 40x6

Chin-ups: Assisted Machine 6 reps / 6 reps
ss with
Straight Arm Pull Down: 60x6 / 70x8

Flat db Press: 75x5 / 80x4 / 85x2 / 75x4
ss with
Free Motion butterfly: 50x8 / 50x8 / 50x8 / 50x8

Chin-ups: Assisted Machine 6 reps / 6 reps
ss with
Rear Delt Machine: 60x8 / 60x8 / 60x8 / 60x8

- Alactic Work tonight (mini sprints up to a total of 300 m)

Will update stats & pics after the program

Current: 5'11 198 16% bf
Chest: 43.5
Waist: 37.25
Hips: 40.25
Quad Top: 25
Quad Mid: 23.5


----------



## lojasmo (May 4, 2009)

Your form on deadlift is terrible.  You WILL hurt yourself if you continue to increase weights on dead.


----------



## P-funk (May 4, 2009)

You can't change some people man.  I have been telling him that for awhile.

But his deadlift....look at his box squat!  Nothing like loading up to a weight you can't properly decelerate and just crashing onto the box.  SI-joint dysfunction here I come!

Seriously, I recognize and appreciate the fact that you want to get strong and progress.  But progression and strength only happen when you become a sound technician with the weights.  Fix the junk in your form and then develop strength.

patrick


----------



## Merkaba (May 4, 2009)

Hell yea!  Keep posting vids so I can see the herniation when it happens!  Awesome!  


"Transformation from an able bodied individual into a cripple"


----------



## yeksetm (May 5, 2009)

P-funk said:


> You can't change some people man.  I have been telling him that for awhile.
> 
> But his deadlift....look at his box squat!  Nothing like loading up to a weight you can't properly decelerate and just crashing onto the box.  SI-joint dysfunction here I come!
> 
> ...



I understand what your saying about his box squat, can you explain how his deadlift is so poor? I can't see the problems with his form, am a newbie though! Im a massive believer in learning from other peoples mistakes.

Cheers


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> I understand what your saying about his box squat, can you explain how his deadlift is so poor? I can't see the problems with his form, am a newbie though! Im a massive believer in learning from other peoples mistakes.
> 
> Cheers



I covered that in post number 36.

Other things from that new video:

- Jump squat landing is not good (to stiff).
- You don't need to load yourself on the jump squat given your current strength levels.
- Huge lumbar flexion in the bottom position of the front squat
- Overall poor spine position in the front squat
- the lack of hip and ankle mobility is showing itself again

You need to really slow down and correct these faults.  They will make you stronger in the long run.

patrick


----------



## yeksetm (May 5, 2009)

Lack of hip mobility? Can you explain it like your talking to a 4 year old please? Was it you that posted a couple of vids to help with ankle and hip mobility? If so can you please link them again?

Cheers


----------



## Tank316 (May 5, 2009)

p funk is giving sooo much solid advice bro..Take it to heart.


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> Lack of hip mobility? Can you explain it like your talking to a 4 year old please? Was it you that posted a couple of vids to help with ankle and hip mobility? If so can you please link them again?
> 
> Cheers




Lack of hip mobility as in issues with flexibility and/or dynamic hip ranges of motion limit his ability to adequately/safely squat down.  So, in order to remedy this problem, he increases his movement from his spine.  The body always seeks the path of least resistance.  If the hips are stiff and unable to move, the body will just increase movement somewhere else.

Here are two exercises that can help develop a good squat pattern.


patrick


----------



## yeksetm (May 5, 2009)

Thanks heaps mate, that was clear as mud!!


----------



## Perdido (May 5, 2009)

Great stuff as usual Patrick.

I'm working on increasing squat depth myself and this will surely help allot.

Hate to say it but the OP is C&Ping identical post on several forums and really needs to tune out the cheer leading section and tune in the constructive criticism.
The one's saying "yea go and add another plate" are not the friends he thinks they are.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 5, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Hell yea!  Keep posting vids so I can see the herniation when it happens!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> "Transformation from an able bodied individual into a cripple"




Why do you always have to be a asshole?


----------



## plums_jp (May 6, 2009)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Why do you always have to be a asshole?



Personally I dont think he was being an asshole... I've had some severe low back problems which have resulted in spine surgery, and i'd have to say keep lifting with bad form and you too can have back surgery...


----------



## sexy_animal (May 6, 2009)

P-funk said:


> You can't change some people man.  I have been telling him that for awhile.
> 
> But his deadlift....look at his box squat!  Nothing like loading up to a weight you can't properly decelerate and just crashing onto the box.  SI-joint dysfunction here I come!
> 
> ...




I been squatting with 135lbs for over 4 months now.  Every time I think I have mastered the form, I realize that I was doing something wrong.  Sorry, but I'm an athlete and my knees, hips, and other joints are extremely valuable to me.  Every time I bring up the weight by 10% I see faults in my technique, I hear my knees clicking, etc...I firmly believe that you have to be committed to proper form before even thinking of increasing the weight.  One drop of form with 300lbs on your back can cause permanent damage.  Think about that...

ZackAttack, I think you underestimated the time it takes to learn the form of the big lifts.


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> Thanks heaps mate, that was clear as mud!!



How can he be clearer than that?

If the hips can't move then the body will bend somewhere else, like the spine.


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2009)

P-funk said:


> Here are two exercises that can help develop a good squat pattern.
> 
> 
> patrick



Definitely adding these to my warmup. Great stuff.


----------



## yeksetm (May 6, 2009)

*Clear as mud * is an Australian expression which means that it actually was clear and understandable.    Australian humour is sometimes slightly sarcastic.

Cheers


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> *Clear as mud * is an Australian expression which means that it actually was clear and understandable.    Australian humour is sometimes slightly sarcastic.
> 
> Cheers



Ah yeah, we use the same thing over here. Sarcasm doesn't come across well through the internet


----------



## ZackAttack (May 17, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> Hell yea!  Keep posting vids so I can see the herniation when it happens!  Awesome!
> 
> 
> "Transformation from an able bodied individual into a cripple"



As per your request, I will keep posting the vids so you can be entertained watching the cripple who squats 500






YouTube Video


----------



## gtbmed (May 17, 2009)

Those squats still look painful.  It's fine if you don't want to take others' warnings about your form, but I think you're putting yourself at risk of injury, and from what I've heard it's never good to injure your back.


----------

